# Probotics are helping me a lot



## Janet Robinson (Sep 21, 2006)

I have found that probotic's are helping me alot. I am up to two a day and see a improvement.


----------



## mamamia617 (Jan 18, 2008)

what kind of probiotics are you taking?


----------



## Janet Robinson (Sep 21, 2006)

Go to nurtiriton now.comblue and white bottlestart 1 a daythen 2pb8 or p8bthey are the best that i have found.


----------

